# I shot another Ohio turkey this afternoon...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Now I'm not allowed back in Krogers anymore.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Haaaaa!!!
Definitely cheaper, don’t taste as good though.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Shoppers don't get it they freaked out last year also


----------

